# CR-48 tips and tricks



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)

Chrome OS keyboard shortcuts

Window overview:	F12
Next windows:	Alt + Tab
Previous window:	Alt + Shift + Tab
Next tab:	Ctrl + Tab
Previous tab:	Ctrl + Shift + Tab
Switch to specific tab:	Ctrl + 1 through 8
New tab:	Ctrl + T
Close Tab:	Ctrl + W
Reload tab:	Ctrl + R
Open incognito window:	Ctrl + Shift + N
Downloads:	Ctrl + J
Settings:	Ctrl + ,
Power save:	Ctrl + Alt + L
File browser:	Ctrl + O
Developer Tools:	Ctrl + Shift + J
On-screen keyboard overlay:	F8
Terminal window:	Ctrl + Alt + T or Ctrl + Alt + F2
Lock screen:	Ctrl + Alt + L
External monitor:	Ctrl + Alt + M
Battery and network settings:	Ctrl + ,
Sleep:	Close lid
Shutdown:	Power button
If you know any other, please post a comment below. Thanks!

Edit: Some other tricks I found useful:
- ctrl + alt + / = Keyboard shortcut list
- ctrl + n = new 'workspace'
- []]] key = change between different workspaces and crosh.
- alt + backspace = delete.
- ctrl + alt + up/down arrows = home/end

Chrome OS Cr-48 Keyboard Shortcuts
shift-esc	task mgr
shift-backspace	forward
ctrl-back	prev tab
ctrl-forward	next tab
ctrl-fullscreen	mirroring
ctrl-next window	screenshot
ctrl-1	go to tab 1
...
ctrl-8	go to tab 8
ctrl-9	go to last tab
ctrl-0	zoom normal
ctrl--	zoom out
ctrl-+	zoom in
ctrl-tab	select next tab
ctrl-a	select all
ctrl-c	copy
ctrl-d	bookmark
ctrl-e	focus search
ctrl-f	find
ctrl-g	find again
ctrl-h	history
ctrl-j	downloads
ctrl-k	focus search
ctrl-l	focus location
ctrl-n	new window
ctrl-o	open/new file browser
ctrl-p	print
ctrl-r	reload
ctrl-s	save
ctrl-t	new tab
ctrl-u	view source
ctrl-v	paste
ctrl-w	close tab
ctrl-x	cut
ctrl-z	undo
ctrl-?	help
ctrl-left	word move
ctrl-right	word move
alt-1	go to window 1
...
alt-9	go to window 9
alt-backspace	forward delete
alt-tab	select next window
alt-d	focus location bar
alt-e	menu
alt-f	menu
alt-left	back
alt-right	forward
alt-up	pg up
alt-dwn	pg dwn
ctrl-alt-t	command line terminal crosh
ctrl-alt-=>	command line terminal VT2
ctrl-alt-<=	exit command line terminal VT2
ctrl-alt-?	keyboard viewer
ctrl-alt-up	home
ctrl-alt-dwn	end
ctrl-shift-back	next tab
ctrl-shift-forward	prev tab
ctrl-shift-tab	select prev tab
ctrl-shift-b	toogle bookmark bar
ctrl-shift-d	bookmark all tabs
ctrl-shift-g	find previous
ctrl-shift-i	development tools
ctrl-shift-j	dom inspector
ctrl-shift-n	new incognito window
ctrl-shift-q	sign out
ctrl-shift-r	reload bypassing cache
ctrl-shift-t	reopen last tab
ctrl-shift-v	paste as plain text
ctrl-shift-w	close window
ctrl-shift-?	help
ctrl-shift-left	word select
ctrl-shift-right	word select
alt-shift-tab	select previous window
alt-shift-b	focus bookmarks
alt-shift-s	focus status
alt-shift-t	focus toolbar


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

this is for chromeOS and browser.

enter url "about:flags" to get to the "experiments" menu.

also:

about:appcache-internals
about:blob-internals
about:view-http-cache
about:credits
about:dns
about:gpu
about:histograms
about:memory
about:net-internals
aboutlugins
about:stats
about:sync-internals
about:tasks
about:tcmalloc
about:terms
about:version
about:sandbox
about:network
abouts-credits


----------



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)

To extract (.zip, .rar or .7z) file on cr-48 use this http://unzip.wapshare.us/


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Any of you guys got the hardware acceleration activated through about:flags??


----------



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't do it yet, cause i've read somewhere it seems to decrease frame-rate, do you have any experience with that? I guess the best way to find out is to do it yourself.

EDIT:Just did it and see no major difference.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks... although you can view most of these by pressing Ctrl-Alt-?


----------

